# From Many To Few



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Well last March I found a new honey hole. This was 1 week after a rain: 








In 1 year Tim & I have harvested 1 Grey Fox, 2 Bobcats, and 7 Coyotes from this 1 square mile area. Here is a picture of today about a week since the last rain: 








Looks like they deserve a full summer to have some pups & kittens.

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You've done well there Mark. I agree that a summer to provide you with a new set of targets is a smart plan and a good message to send to the less experienced hunters. It's a different story if the remaining quarry are killing livestock or pets.They apparently have a good food and water source in the area so it will likely remain a good spot for years to come provided some one doesn't build a house in the middle of it.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

youngdon said:


> You've done well there Mark. I agree that a summer to provide you with a new set of targets is a smart plan and a good message to send to the less experienced hunters. It's a different story if the remaining quarry are killing livestock or pets.They apparently have a good food and water source in the area so it will likely remain a good spot for years to come provided some one doesn't build a house in the middle of it.


Thanks, yeah there is a constant water source year round with a plethora of prey and thick cover. The reason we hit it as hard as we did is because it is in danger of being developed soon. We'll be lucky to get two more seasons of hunting in here I think.

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Wanna kill more coyotes, gotta use these. Yup, it appears to be a dress shoe! You really gotta be careful about the angle and what you may capture in a picture and then post. Now we're onto your secret.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Don't forget the flip-flops.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Just wait 'till he lands that new outdoor TV show!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

glenway said:


> Just wait 'till he lands that new outdoor TV show!


Clothe's less 101- should be a great show.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Haha, ya'll are comedians. ????

I do tend to do stands in non traditional gear though. No Coyote considers a man in dress attire or beach attire a threat...

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

hassell said:


> Clothe's less 101- should be a great show.


Those camo companies would hate me!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Mark Steinmann said:


> Those camo companies would hate me!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


True. I'm not big on camo when hunting, if I do wear some it's more for other hunters not spotting me, it's all in movement while hunting anything.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Okay.....now we're getting somewhere! You're just a guy out for a morning walk before hitting the concrete. Maybe disguise the gun as an umbrella or briefcase. Casual slacks, dress shoes, unbuttoned sportcoat and tie. No threatening camo here, mister coyotee. Just a city dweller that has become disoriented (reference to TD thread here- http://www.predatortalk.com/topic/27593-my-name-is-tuffdaddy-and-im-a-giant-wuss/) in which one uses himself as a lure. Ingenious! You guys could be considered predator lunch, just a simple change of the license plate to Calif or a bumper sticker proclaiming a love of NY, and mister coyote walks right up for a bite. Surprise,.....Boom! This type of insurgency takes predator hunting to the next level. Incredibly well played by both!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

HA HA JT, good one.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

A budding director, that JT.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Hahaha, love it! Although you'll never see me disguised as a Californian....lol.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Ha! You're on to me JT. They smell that fear and come running right in. I don't even have to call any more.


----------

